# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Unas aves en Ribarroja

## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas aves que había hoy en este embalse.











Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi las dos primeras fotos son de una garza real y las demás son de cormoranes, debe estar la zona llena de peces.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## REEGE

Los cormoranes... como abundan por casi todos nuestros embalses!!
Se están convirtiendo en una plaga!!!! Distan mucho de la belleza tanto en plumaje como en vuelo de la garza!! 
Unas buenas capturas artista.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a los dos.

De mis primeras visitas a este embalse hasta el día de hoy ha aumentado considerablemente el número de cormoranes.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Ayer por la tarde había gran cantidad de cormoranes









Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Muy chulas esas fotos de los cormoranes y garzas...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Al final como dice REEGE los cormoranes se convertirán en una plaga en todos los embalses de nuestro país.
Un saludo.

----------

